

Ask HN: When to use rails and when to use Meteor? - minaandrawos

My question is simple: what are the best use cases for each framework in real life compared to the other? I am a systems backend dev (Java, C#, Go, Python) getting interested in web dev. So far I tried out some pet projects on both frameworks, and I think both are more than amazing.
======
atmosx
The main difference boils down to SQL vs NoSQL. Other than that, Rails is more
polished, ruby is much more beautiful IMHO than JS, but then again a website
without some JS looks/feels old. So since you're going to need JS why not
build everything in the same language? :-)

Whatever you choose good luck!

~~~
maxharris
Ben Green is amazing. Here's a lightning talk he gave recently showing his
work on adding SQL support in Meteor:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJzulpXZn6g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJzulpXZn6g)

Here's an update he made a month later:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSI68J9wNJ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSI68J9wNJ0)

Here's a link to the package he's published:

[https://atmospherejs.com/numtel/mysql](https://atmospherejs.com/numtel/mysql)

------
maxharris
I find myself doing quite a lot with Meteor + React these days!

[https://github.com/reactjs/react-meteor](https://github.com/reactjs/react-
meteor)

If you throw a router into the mix, you might end up doing everything with
Meteor:

[https://github.com/mystor/meteor-routecore](https://github.com/mystor/meteor-
routecore)

------
jcoffland
I've had a great experience using vue.js. It's faster than Meteor. Very clean.
Easy to learn.

~~~
imslavko
We like Vue.js! It has a different scope and a design around POJO rewritten
with es5 getters/setters.

Btw, Evan, the creator of Vue.js is working at Meteor now.

